# Has anyone found a way to root the R2D2 running 4.5.622 yet?



## Cooly (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone found a way to root the R2D2 running vzw's newest update 4.5.622 yet? Is anyone working on this yet?
Verizon replaced my R2D2 after the update bricked my phone. The replacement came with the new update preinstalled. I need to root it, but don't know where to start. I'm curious about trying to manually root without the use of a PC.

Any thoughts?

Thanks friends!!


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there a root method for 4.5.622 yet? Search and find out. If it is avaliable for the D2 or D2G and myabe the D3, then it will work on the R2D2. Your phone is just a D2 with a special paint job and sound effects.

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Not that I know of. The current ones for D2G/DX require downgrading, saving root via RootKeeper, then updating if I remember correctly.


----------

